# Taxidermist Needed



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a recomendation for a good taxidermist. I went to oregon this last weekend and shot this badger and i'm looking to get a rug made. If anyone wants a great varmint hunt, you need to check out duane at http://www.shootersservicesunlimited.com. He is over run with sage rats(ground squirrels) right now and you can shoot until you can't stand it. He also does guided coyote hunts, badger hunts, and lions. Any and all recomedations will be considered. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't know if he takes in customers anymore but Darwin Gillette is awesome..801756-4157


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does texobob do these kind of critters? Or just birds?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

birds and i think fish as well not sure though

i'd do it but no time right now well guess i could always find time 
i'm waiting for my bobcat and raccoon to get back from the tannery so i can mount them can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHORTY (Oct 5, 2007)

www.sagetaxidermy.com


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, I've already taken it to Mike Christensen in American Fork. He was one of 2 taxidermists that returned my call and i seen some of his work and loved the way he rugged them out. I called about 10 taxidermists and 2 called me back. I hope they are so busy they didn't have time for me, but i doubt it. So to all you taxidermists out there, better customer service really pays off. I will post pics when i get it back to show all of you how good Mike really is.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tex sticks to birds and fish, no big game, or other critters.


----------

